# roots type blower



## lehaiah

Buenas Noches, nuevamente tengo un pequeño problema con la tradución de un documento sobre motores de disel y agradecería mucho si me pudiesen dar una manita. El término en cuestión es roots type blower, el contexto:
*This increase of air density is accomplished in one of two ways, either through the use of a (roots type) blower or a turbocharger.*
 
*En términos generales se habla de la utilización de un compresor entre el cilindro y el aire que se está absorbiendo del ambiente para así geerar una mayor densidad y consecuentemente mayor poder (o algo por el estilo)*
 
*Mil gracias de antemano.*
 
*(Still an amatuer in mechanics)*


----------



## rholt

http://www.superchargersonline.com/content.asp?id=22
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roots_type_supercharger
http://www.coloradocobras.com/whipple/superchargers/roots-superchargers.html
y
http://www.answers.com/topic/supercharger

In some places it's called, a "compresor". also " turbocompresor"

Suerte.


----------



## lehaiah

Lo que quiere decir que cuando el autor de la frase en ingles dice: "(roots type) blower or a turbocharger" la o que utiliza es una o conjuntiva no disyuntiva, por lo tanto la traducción al espanol solamente requeriría que se le nombrara turbocompresor. Fasinante, parte del enriquecimiento dejado por la torre de babilonia** - y yo dandome en la cabeza con las paredes!!!
 
Mil gracias Rholt


----------



## rholt

Si. Realmente hay diferencias mecanicas entre supercharger (gear-driven) y turbocharger (rotary-driven [gas driven]) como se explica en wikipedia pero su funcion es similar.


----------



## psicutrinius

Veamos: 

La "admisión forzada" a un motor ("supercharging" en inglés) se puede hacer de dos maneras básicas:

Mediante una turbina accionada por los gases de escape, que hace girar un compresor en el camino de la admisión de aire, y que es lo que aumenta la presión de este: El "turbo".

Mediante una toma de fuerza desde el cigüeñal ("gear-driven") que también hace girar un compresor en situación análoga al caso anterior.

La diferencia es el compresor, en este caso. Puede ser un compresor de álabes o de "dientes". Este último es el "compresor Rootes" (no "Roots", si estoy bien informado).

Los enlaces que proporciona Rholt son, como siempre, definitivos (y por cierto, gracias, Richard)


----------



## lehaiah

Si te capto bien, me dices entonces que debería traducir (roots type) blower como admisión forzada a un motor y turbocharger como turbo compresor, quedando finalmente el texto original como 
*Este aumento en la desidad del aire es logrado a través de una de dos maneras, ya sea por medio de la utilización de sistema de admisión forzada a un motor o a través de un turbocompresor.*
*Sería correcto?*
*(Lamento mucho la neciadera pero es que estas cosas estan en chino para mi)*
*Gracias por la paciencia y la ayuda*


----------



## psicutrinius

Veamos:

"supercharging" es eso: La admisión forzada (es decir, aumentando la presión de entrada de aire al motor), en todos los casos.

La manera de conseguirlo es _comprimir_ el aire antes de que entre a los cilindros, cosa que se consigue intercalando un _compresor_ en su camino.

Este compresor necesita _energía_ para funcionar, y esta la extrae:

1) De los gases de escape: Mediante una turbina a la que hacen girar dichos gases y de los que (por tanto) aprovecha la energía residual: *Turbocompresor, "turbosupercharger" *o (en lenguaje común), "turbo".

2) Directamente del motor (del árbol del cigüeñal). En este caso puede actuar de dos maneras:

a): El árbol del motor en lugar de la turbina del caso anterior, (vía un grupo de engranajes), hace girar también un compresor igual que el del turbo.

b): Como antes, solo que el compresor, en lugar de ser una rueda de paletas son dos de "dientes": Ese es el compresor rootes.


----------



## RaknRuin

En plantas de tratamiento de agua, utilizan sopladores tipo Roots-no es Rootes de lo que entiendo. El soplador is a blower, not a turbocharged compressor, so there are subtleties here that may be missed.


----------



## psicutrinius

Let's see (or reformulate)

ANY supercharging requires a *blower* for increasing inlet air pressure (which is what suprecharging is all about)

How the blower is driven is what makes the difference between *turbo* (where it is a turbine driven by the exhaust gases), and "supercharger" (without the "turbo", where it is an offtake from the crankshaft (fitted with all the required couplings and gears)

This latter is where there are the differences. If the blower is an impeller (blades, like the compressor, though in the opposite sense and normally of a different geometry, both profile and number of blades), this is a common supercharger

If instead of the impeller described it is a "teeth" impeller - not unlike a gear pump), then this is a Rootes (or Roots) supercharger


----------



## abeltio

es Roots, se refiere a un soplador de tipo "desplazamiento positivo":dos lóbulos engranados entre sí. es uno de los compresores rotativos de aire más comunes. se usa también en refrigeración por la simpleza de diseño y gran eficiencia.


----------



## lehaiah

ok
Gracias


----------



## tim_madrid

Hola: resulta que (años después) estoy buscando el mismo término a inglés y me he encontrado esta cadena de mensajes... Los ingenieros españoles de mi documento lo llaman "grupos motosoplantes" y añaden: "pueden ser del tipo de paletas, roots o de turbina".


----------



## lehaiah

Tim_Madrid:

Mil gracias por tu aporte.. siempre es útil conocer las distintas formas de referirse a una misma cosa... (aunq sea "años despues")...

Saludos,

L


----------

